# Finally pulled the trigger on a pup



## dvlerin41 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just bought a new house on 5 Acres and I have been wanting a new dog for my boxer to befriend. I have always wanted a Cane Corso, so last month I put a deposit on one in Greensboro, NC. Me and my lady drove up there to get him this week.  

He will be 8 weeks this Sunday and weighed in at 22lbs last Tuesday. He will also be getting his ears cropped in a few weeks, when he is old enough. Best puppy I have ever owned so far, but he has a lot of growing to do


----------



## redman2006 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pup.  Better enjoy holding him while you can!   he will be a chunk.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beauty!  congrats


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 11, 2012)

He's a cutie.  Congrats.

John I.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lord...when I first saw the thread title I thought this is gunna get ugly. 

Just kiddin...congrats on your new pup.


----------



## sherrod833 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice pup. And good color on him. Thats a good breed.


----------



## Gixxermike (Aug 24, 2012)

I also own a cane corso great dogs!


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 24, 2012)

Livestock Guardian Dogs are awesome! Especially if their owners realize they aren't "obedience" dogs, they kill or die to protect you, that is their job, following orders isn't part of their job description.

My field raised Anatolian was a real handful at first, thank goodness I sought out breed experts when challenges came up.  LGD dogs are special and very very independent minded. I am sure you know all this but many folks that own them don't. My LGD responds best to tactics/discipline that are the  exact opposite of most domesticated "companion" dogs would respond to. 

Congrats!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

better buy stock in purina


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

cause he's gonna eat a bunch


----------



## dvlerin41 (Oct 1, 2012)

At 11 Weeks the day I picked him up from the vet from getting his ears done.






Draco with my boxer gunner at about 18 weeks, my boxer is almost 2 years old. Draco weighs about 55-60lbs here






Recent picture a few days ago with my iphone.






So far he has been great, other then taking a little while to fully potty train, he is very smart, obedient, and loyal. 

AND Yes he does eat A LOT of dog food


----------



## nick220 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good looking dog. I have been wanting one my self. Do you still have the breeder phone number. If you do please send me a PM with the number.


----------



## pollyworkman (Oct 8, 2012)

Great. Its good that You got Your dog a friend. Having pets is such a beautiful experience. I have a pet Daisy at my Nanny's place, but presently I am at my Parents place where we have no pet and I miss her so much.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 19, 2012)

Good looking boy!  I've owned many breeds through the years.  Corsos and American Bulldogs are my all time favorites.  : )


----------



## sherrod833 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking good and his ears turned very good.


----------



## sherrod833 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is Hunter.He is almost 8 months now.


----------



## xx308xx (Sep 1, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------

